

 Why does this weekly newsletter suck? - audace
http://twotoasters.com/ideas/2013/the-weekly-toast-mobile-trends-stats-and-news-issue-6/

======
bobfirestone
When I open the page on my iPhone the page keeps reloading so I can't actually
read any of it.

------
audace
Any tips, comments?

